# Looking for pre-made pedestal base



## lorne17 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello all,

Can anyone help me find a site that sells pre-made pedestal bases for a dining table? I'm looking to get one like rockler sells, but not oak. Maple, Cherry, anything but Oak, I hate oak furniture.

This is what I like: http://www.rockler.com/findit.cfm?page=10783 I like the double one, because my table is long.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Lorne


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

You might want to take a look at Osborne Wood Products. They sell pedestals in a variety of woods along with other items.


----------



## lorne17 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is great. Thanks!


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.adamswoodproducts.com


----------

